# Soundstream Tarantula TR800/5 :MINT!



## kanadian-kaos

Soundstream Tarantula TR800/5 - 5 Channel, MINT


Wow what a sweet looking amplifier! Nice. Not a mark on it. Buy it now. 

The seller is a great guy (ya, it is me), too bad shipping from Canada is expensive or it would have sold by now.


----------



## atsaubrey

Good lucjk with this! I have two of these series of Tarantulas myself.....no idea what i'll ever do with them.....tempted to buy yours just to say I have three. lol


----------



## The Dude

This does 30hz - 4khz HP or LP on the front and rear crossovers?


----------



## kanadian-kaos

The Dude said:


> This does 30hz - 4khz HP or LP on the front and rear crossovers?


Correct. Perfect for an active set up.

It even does 30hz-4khz HP or LP on the sub channel. However the sub channel is mono (Class A/B). I never tried to run a full range signal out of the subwoofer outputs... but I am guessing if you can HP the sub channel at 4khz, then chances are it is sending a full range signal out just in mono.


----------



## kanadian-kaos

SOLD locally for what I wanted, $300. Changed the ebay auction to $1999.99 while I figured out how to end it....

The fellow who purchased it knew his stuff... still sad to see it go.


----------



## cobraa

Good sounding amp, beautiful amp but oh so big to fit in a trunk. and with my KS delivering the same power to my es-06 it sound way lounder with the KS fitted.


----------



## Derri

Is this still for sale


----------



## alachua

Derri said:


> Is this still for sale


Seriously? From eleven years ago..when two posts above you is OP saying it is sold? 

Wow. How do you manage not to drown staring up at the sky when it rains?


----------

